# Halo vs. CE



## Celtic

mdshunk said:


> Well, I can say that I can make it look good to the customer, but not good enough to suit me. It's funny sometimes to see what a customer thinks is beautiful that a tradesman can nit-pick to death.


It's like that light fixture looking "sturdy" all over again :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## rescraft

*Re: Juno brand*

On a side note, last summer did a kitchen/living room remodel and added 36 cans--all Juno brand, the kind that are angled for the vaulted ceilings. On at least 7 or 8 of them, the hot wires had stray strands sticking out where they joined the sockets. Customer's cousin owned a commercial lighting company so we got them at his cost. Just a bad batch I guess. Don't remember if they said MADE IN CHINA........................


----------



## mdshunk

I guess you can get a bum batch of anything. There's a difference between a product that was designed well that just got manufactured wrong, and one that was designed poorly from the get-go.


----------



## pulpfiction32

we use Lightolier 5" and progress p87 they both have nails to fasten and quick connects in the j box Juno and halo are both crap brands and why is everyone shopping at home depot doesnt anyone have a Rexel, Yale or UE around them


----------



## Dustball

Thoughts on the Thomas Lighting brand?


----------



## mdshunk

Dustball said:


> Thoughts on the Thomas Lighting brand?


Thomas lighting was always a lighting showroom brand, but the brand has been diluted somewhat since they've appeared in the big-box stores. Same with Kitchler. Good brands from the past, but getting cheapened due to the market influences of the big-box stores. They are both brands I still like, but I'm cautious lately. Murray-Feiss is another old brand that I still like for fixtures that haven't really shown up in the big-box stores yet, but they are manufacturing fixtures for the Martha Stewart line now, so they might go downhill now too. Hard to say. Right now, the Murray-Feiss/Martha Stewart fixtures seem to mainly be sold in lighting stores and higher end furniture stores.


----------



## Dustball

Thomas cans were installed in the last couple houses I've worked on, haven't really had any issues with them. I have another basement finish coming up and I was wondering if anyone had any issues with Thomas Lighting that I should be watching out for which is why I asked.


----------



## mdshunk

Dustball said:


> Thomas cans were installed in the last couple houses I've worked on, haven't really had any issues with them. I have another basement finish coming up and I was wondering if anyone had any issues with Thomas Lighting that I should be watching out for which is why I asked.


I have every reason to think you'll get a good result from that brand. I honestly never knew that they even made cans. I know that their sister-brand, Lightolier, makes some pretty awesome (expensive) cans. I know Thomas mostly for fixtures and table lamps. The Commercial Electric/Emerald/UtiliTech brands (same thing) are the one's to steer way clear of.

All of these brands are sister brands of Thomas. Some pretty good company on that list. All pretty much top notch, however I don't care for Stonco very much.

Alkco
Allscape 
Ardee 
Bronzelite
Canlyte
Capri
Chloride Systems
Crescent
d'ac Lighting
Day-Brite
Emco
ExceLine
Entertainment Technology
Forecast Gardco
Guth
Hadco
Hanover Lantern
HighLites
Hoffmeister
Horizon
LAM Lighting Systems
Ledalite
Lightolier
Lightolier Controls
Lite-Energy
Lumec
mcPhilben
Metrolux	Morlite 
Nessen
Omega
Quality Lighting
Shakespeare Composite Structures
Specialty Lighting
Stonco
Strand Lighting
Translite
Thomas Lighting Residential
Thomas Lighting Canada
Vari-Lite
Vista
Wide-Lite


----------



## Mark Twenhafel

Anyone hear of Nora cans? It's what my boss buys. They're kinda' flimsy, seem to have more rough edges than Halo, but the assembled wiring has never been an issue and once you get used to them, they install just as fast as Halo. Just wondering. Made in China, by the way.


----------



## Electric_Light

Magnettica said:


> No wonder he's having problems... that's the Home Depot brand!
> 
> Hey, my Ryobi drill broke after a week, anyone know why?
> 
> LOL


Ryobi tools hasn't been a Ryobi since 2000. It's just a name now. 

Similar deal with Milwaukee tools. 

The brands have been purchased by a Korean corporation Techtronic.

http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/history/St-Th/Techtronic-Industries-Company-Ltd.html


----------

